# Part 1 Love 20th.Jan.'09



## Olly Buckle (Jan 20, 2009)

Because we had three contestants tie for first place the challenge this month will be split into parts with a different subject in each part. Enter as many parts as you wish.

The subject for this part is to write a love poem *without using the word Love*.

Good practice with Feburary fast approaching.


----------



## C.Gholy (Jan 30, 2009)

*You're the theme*

An innocent desire,
Motivating the marathon of my mind. 
Fingertips ski down my face 
Then you ask, 
"What's your fantasy?"
I whisper my reply, 
"You're the theme of my fantasy."

Delicate children,
Combine to a compassionate duo. 
Lips behaving badly. 
Then I asked, 
"Who is the object of your affection?"
You softly replied,
"You're the object of my affection."

This kind of romance, 
Is vicious, yet delicious. 
A sweet forbidden act
In the bed. 
I am the object of your affection. 
And you are the theme of my fantasy. 

I am prepared,
To wear white and gold. 
Sacrafice my fear.
To be bold, and to be yours.


----------



## gagoots (Feb 3, 2009)

Lay your heavy head down,
sleep the night through.

Breathe softly, my heart.

'Till daylight spills in on your shoulder,
and dares to challenge you.


----------

